# healthcare and medication in mexico



## flyingdutchmen

A friend of mine suffers chronical pain after several OP's and has a very hard time obtaining the medication that she needs.

She currently lives in a Rural area where she has to drive about 2 hours to be able to visit a doctor only to hear from the doctor that she can not have acces to the medication that she needs, which is kadian or any other Morphine Sulfat.

In Her particular case, in her area, the doctors used to be fine providing care for real pain patients who have medical documentation which she has, but their sheriff together with the DEA began calling and threatening the doctors in the area. They contacted every doctor in the county and basically threatened them so they will no longer care for any pain patients, because those meds where placed in a category of high abusive medication

Long story short; she is now considering to move to Mexico if she can have acces to the painkillers that work for her.

My question is

1) *How easy/hard is it to have acces to medication in mexico that needs a prescription in the US ?*

2) *Are Mexican Doctors helpfull if the patient knows that she or her body can not handle any other pain killer than the one she thinks that she needs ?*

3) *Is mexican Healthcare system realy as good as they say it is ?*


----------



## RVGRINGO

Not all doctors can prescribe narcotics; only specialized physicians can do that. So, she would potentially have the same difficulties. Of course, she would have to pay for the medications herself, once the new physician made the appropriate diagnosis, which might not match her wishes.
Yes, medical care is excellent in Mexico if you use the private system and pay for it.


----------



## pappabee

Another thing to remember is that not all meds are available here. In the states I was taking flomax but here it's not available. There are replacements though but you have to find a farmacia that knows how to look them up. A friend of mine was taking Adderall in the states but it's just not available here. The doctor suggested Ritalin and it seems to work OK.


----------



## RVGRINGO

In some cases, the brand name that you are familiar with in the USA or Canada may not appear here, but the same medication by another manufacturer, with another name, may actually be available. As such, it is wise to know the generic name of your medication, to make it easier for a 'farmacia' to investigate availability.
Since having a pocket full of cash is less common, many medications are stocked in small packages; say, 14 tablets, for example. You might find that 28 tablet packages are listed but not stocked in your favorite 'farmacia'. Just ask, and they'll usually get them for you in a day or two. You'll probably find that 28 don't cost too much more than 14, certainly not twice as much.


----------



## joaquinx

This thread is deviating from the OP's question. Can his friend buy "kadian or any other Morphine Sulfate" in Mexico? I am sure that the solution does not lie in moving to Mexico which is a radical one. Someone, somewhere in the US sells this drug and my suggestion is to ask your friends' doctor who will prescribe this medication. You could even write/call the manufacture and find out from them who will prescribe it and what pharmacy will sell it.


----------



## Ana H

there are Pain Management doctors/clinics here, getting your hands on narcotics here is difficult. If that is the only reason she/he would be moving here, it really is a bad reason.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Let's get back on topic.....re: Mexico, not the situation in the USA.


----------



## Bast

Now that the subject has been brought up, I wonder if there is adequate access to Pain Management in the Lake Chapala area myself?

If not, I would need to find out if it is possible for my mediation to be shipped to me from the VA. They generally refill my medications through the mail and it ships to my home. Would there be a problem with having it fedex'd to me somehow, or is that against the law?

I heard recently that Mexico has a problem with Fentanyl being produced in labs and I would not know where to begin at finding out the legalities or possibilities to continue my access to this medication.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is one pain management physician at Lake Chapala, in Ajijic.
You may not have the VA mail medications to Mexico; it is against the law without a specific import license, which may not include narcotics.


----------



## Bast

Ah, thank you so much RVGringo. 

How is the Physician's English? Is it possible to have the name so that I can start now with making sure I bring what is needed. I remember reading that we must carry our own medical records, but I want to be sure that I am to carry this particular set, or have it sent directly from the VA Clinic. 

Never can be too careful in this situation I say.

..........Regards, Bast.......


----------



## RVGRINGO

Simply ask, when you arrive in Ajijic, for the pain management physician on Calle Constitucion.
Again, VA can't ship any medications to Mexico. If you carry medications across the border, you must have the prescription with you, and for narcotics I would suggest a letter from your physician.


----------



## Bast

RVGRINGO said:


> Simply ask, when you arrive in Ajijic, for the pain management physician on Calle Constitucion.
> Again, VA can't ship any medications to Mexico. If you carry medications across the border, you must have the prescription with you, and for narcotics I would suggest a letter from your physician.


Understood. I will speak to my doc here about a letter, and a prescription. I can only carry 1 month's worth of patches anyway so finding a replacement doc is high on my list. Ugh.


----------

